# The Silliest Thing I've Seen...



## AllieMouse (Apr 9, 2011)

Babydoll, one of my 3 "feeders", grabbed Angel Face by the top of her head, pulled it back and started (what looked like) kissing her! Tongue and all! It was just so funny! She kept doing it over and over, grab, kiss, grab, kiss for I want to say 10 full minutes!

I know she wasn't really "kissing", but I _do_ want to know what it was all about! Did she find something tasty in Angel Face's mouth? Was she trying to clean her teeth for her? It was just so sweet and so silly, I've never seen anything like it!

"Kiss me, you fool!"

What's the silliest, funniest thing you've ever seen a mousey do?


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I'm no expert on the subject but I would imagine it's the same kind of behaviour as a baby animal encouraging it's mum to regurgitate food. In this case it could be the more submissive mouse "playing teacher's pet" to the more dominant one.


----------

